# ttc and charting for a girl- does it work, not work, anybody tried?



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

I am thinking about ttc conceive again. I charted for my first baby and now I would like to try charting with the tips I've read, I think, in TCOYF and online. After having one baby, I know I only want to have two kids, so I'd really like it to be a girl this time. I read online that the Shettles method is 75% to 90% successful. But, real world- has anyone tried to chart for a particular sex? Did it work/not work for you?


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I charted and aimed for girl, got a girl. I ovulated 2 days earlier that cycle, I had aimed to dtd 4 days before ovulation but it ended up 2 days before, but it did work. Maybe it was random, who knows...


----------



## herent (Dec 22, 2005)

Try ingender.com lots of tips and advice on swaying for a girl.


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Lots of good info. Oh, what method to try? Wow, charting is so much harder with a toddler. He wakes me up in the morning, b/c he gets out of bed and comes running to my bed. So, by the time I remember to take my temperature, I'm aleady talking and moving. I seems to have tons of mucus now after having one child, so I could go on that alone, but I like charting and temping. I may have to set my alarm to wake me up before the time I think he's going to wake up.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a super regular 28 day cycle, I sorta kept track of ovulation by EWCM. We DTD 2 days before ovulation. First month didn't get pregnant. The second month I did and it was a girl. I don't know if it was because of that, but with my first pregnancy we DTD the same day I ovulated and it was a boy.


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, that favors Shettles method and not the O + 12 method, so it looks like we'll try his method and pray too.


----------



## Shelley71 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is very interesting to me. I've heard that you can try to time it for a girl, and I would LOVE to have a girl. I always thought it was an old wives tale, but this gives me hope! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

We attempted for a girl by DTD a few days out from O when ttc #1. We did not succeed in getting pg that way- it really requires a lot of patience since your odds of getting pg get lower the farther out from O you go. So we gave up and just DTD everyday before and through O.... and ended up with a girl anyway! With my second pregnancy, we were actually CTA... we DTD a full 5 days prior to O thinking that was safe. Well, it wasn't and we ended up with a boy! So I'm in the "some babies just really want to be born" camp!


----------



## Stav75 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, i did the timing too (DTD 3 days before O) it worked, i got my girl and right on ovulation for my boys Stav


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curious&eager*
> 
> Well, that favors Shettles method and not the O + 12 method, so it looks like we'll try his method and pray too.


We swayed for (and got) a boy, but other than timing, you can combine lots of things. O+12 is a lot harder to pinpoint, but if you do a cut-off method plus pH changes, I think that is good way to try. And yes, pray


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shelley71*
> 
> This is very interesting to me. I've heard that you can try to time it for a girl, and I would LOVE to have a girl. I always thought it was an old wives tale, but this gives me hope! Thanks for the info!


Well, you have to balance your desire to try for a specific gender vs. actually getting pregnant. Studies show that at best the O+1 method increases your odds of a girl by 2%. Statistically, Shettles as been shown ineffective. Check out in-gender.com for more details.


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

I think I tried Shettles for a few cycles and didn't get pregnant. Then I tried every day up of mucus until O day and I'm now pregnant with my girl


----------

